# pyro's 08 display



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

halloween08 :: oxford haunt 08 slideshow by pyro-1966 - Photobucket


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Your haunt just gets better and better each year Manny! 

I love all of your new props this year. My two personal favorites are the Sara Good tombstone and the cocoon guy.

You really do a great job; the hard work pays off.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

good stuff!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks great pyro! lots of great stuff in the graveyard, nice work


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks even better in person. Nice work neighbor.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks all---ya this years pics suck


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice haunt! Great job!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice Pyro. 
I love your Zombie sign and the Mausoleum and your previous contest entry guy who climbs the wall. 
Whats with the silly string picture? You shooting it at passers by?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

DeadSpider said:


> Nice Pyro.
> I love your Zombie sign and the Mausoleum and your previous contest entry guy who climbs the wall.
> Whats with the silly string picture? You shooting it at passers by?


we had a silly string fight ( 1 case gone in 20 min.) after the trick or treating then the kids layed on the ground for chalk out lines--then we all went to the back yard just to chill near the fire pit--we started doing this 2 years ago when i started my display


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I love the pumpkin patch the best, but lots of great stuff Pyro. Don't you think 3 grim reapers is enough? (I don't.)


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Very Cool. I liked the mausoleum, skellie cross tombstone and the spider victims. Nice job.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

great job buddy


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats wicked, very cool setup. 
The spider victim is really neat.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job, Pyro! The props rock. Well done. :smilekin:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The night shots of the cemetery really look authentic. It has that slightly disheveled look of an old forgotten graveyard.

Love the guy climbing the side of the house.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK the Mausoleum is my fav. I really got to do that one!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great pics Pyro..
Good Job


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job.


----------

